# Any duck hunters in Arizona?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where to go here in Arizona?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen a few duck blinds on cowponds, and hunted the punkin center end of Roosevelt lake many years ago. Most any water will jhold them but for a chance at very many you'll have to find running or a big body of water.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

My buddy duck hunts around the Lower Salt River. Last year he had a bobcat come in while they were hunting. Here's a pic.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I've seen a few duck blinds on cowponds, and hunted the punkin center end of Roosevelt lake many years ago. Most any water will jhold them but for a chance at very many you'll have to find running or a big body of water.


Thanx youngdon did see the pic of the 5 rnd. Mag?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool pic sos1inmesa I did a lot of duck hunting as a kid in Illinois. I have been the desert to long!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use to hunt the gila river south of Tolleson and Avondale, also the irrigation sumps all around Goodyear and Avondale, but I think most of them have given way to houses now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I use to hunt the gila river south of Tolleson and Avondale, also the irrigation sumps all around Goodyear and Avondale, but I think most of them have given way to houses now.


Yea I lived in Tolleson I did see a spot on the river but I don't have a dog...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Never been duck hunting, but I would love to try it some day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Never been duck hunting, but I would love to try it some day.


 I grew up in N. Illinois with a lot of lakes, ponds etc. Its a blast to watch ducks come in to the decoys and a call its like calling flying yotes! LoL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

azpredator said:


> I grew up in N. Illinois with a lot of lakes, ponds etc. Its a blast to watch ducks come in to the decoys and a call its like calling flying yotes! LoL


I grew up in Eastern Missouri and there was a lot of good duck hunting. Too bad I grew up screwing up instead of hunting. It wasn't until I got older that I found the good life.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I grew up near Lake Erie and spent lots of time on the water. Where I'm at now is a little tougher as places to duck hunt are few and far between. An Arizona hunt sounds tough but I'd bet it would be fun, especially if a bobcat showed it's face ! LOL


----------

